
The Warren Buffett Inspired Keyword Strategy That Built a 180k Visitor Blog - Ian_Kerins
https://medium.com/@iankerins/buffett-keyword-technique-141372fd7767
======
stone-monkey
interesting article - value based investing is the general principle behind
long term sports betting as well, though just as important in sports betting
is the concept of bankroll management - but instead of figuring out how much
time and effort you should spend on a given "value bet", you allocate chunks
of money.

~~~
Ian_Kerins
great point - personally, I see so many people wasting massive amounts of time
and money on content that goes nowhere. Content producers should approach
content like investors and go after the opportunities with the best ROIs

------
Ian_Kerins
If anyone has any questions about the method then just let me know.

~~~
vertis
It's a great article.

Why are you sharing the technique though? This seems like it would work best
if the rest of us aren't using this technique.

~~~
Ian_Kerins
Sharing is caring really. I've analysed numerous content niches with this
technique (lots that I haven't produced content for) and there is so much
opportunity there that I feel people should take advantage of it.

